# Generator (2.8KVA Astra Korea) AVR Circuit



## tahir4awan (Jul 18, 2012)

Hi guys I have a Chinese generator. After 10 minutes of running its AVR and Alternator get very hot. I don't know it is normal or not. Because two AVR burned due to overheating. Now I have installed a third. The problem with the company made AVR is that, they are housed in an epoxy so we have to replace the AVR. 
I am trying to build an AVR so that it can be repaired easily. The problem is, I couldn't find any circuit of the AVR on the internet. 
Does someone know about AVR schematic diagram?


----------

